# JLB Contest



## JLB (Sep 16, 2007)

Serious contest.

I see I am creeping up on that 5000 post milestone, again.  Time flies when you're having fun.

So, guess the date that happens, and win a vacation package to Branson, MO, including, but necessarily limited to, a visit to the Margaritaville Dock and a ride on the BTSRN, a round of golf for two at Ledgestone Country Club (expiring December 31, 2007), and whatever else I decide to throw in.

Transportation to and from Branson not included and all prizes are subject to availability and the whims of JLB.  Offer void in jurisdictions where prohibited.


----------



## Transit (Sep 16, 2007)

10/23/07 just a wild guess.


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 16, 2007)

I take a shot it will happen October 24.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 16, 2007)

_[changed my mind]_


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 16, 2007)

10/27/07 - - just before Halloween


----------



## janapur (Sep 16, 2007)

How about my Birthday, October 18th, which is also _Sweetest Day _when it falls on a Saturday. 

Jana


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 16, 2007)

November 3rd.


----------



## grest (Sep 16, 2007)

November 1...looking forward to meeting you!  
Connie


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2007)

October 19th


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 16, 2007)

October 31, 2007.


----------



## susieq (Sep 16, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> October 31, 2007.



Darn!! You took my guess ~ all good ghouls & goblins come out Halloween!!   So okay, I'll say Oct.30 ~ the day my Son graduates from the Police Academy. 

Sue


----------



## charford (Sep 16, 2007)

October 21


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 16, 2007)

Nov 3, 2007.   we check in that day at the Sandpiper Resort on Siesta Key and Ron's birthday. (someone took my Oct 27 guess already).


----------



## djs (Sep 16, 2007)

January 1, 2008, just in time for the golf to expire.: D


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 16, 2007)

11/14/07 and you will get to meet my Dh......... (you'd better hope i don't win, lololol)


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 16, 2007)

rapmarks said:


> Nov 3, 2007.   we check in that day at the Sandpiper Resort on Siesta Key and Ron's birthday. (someone took my Oct 27 guess already).



Someone took your Nov 3 guessa already too!  See post #7.  Sorry.


----------



## dlpearson (Sep 16, 2007)

October 17th, 2007

David


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 16, 2007)

11-12-07 My b-day.


----------



## beanie (Sep 16, 2007)

*My wife's birthday*

October 25th


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 16, 2007)

October 20, 2007.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 16, 2007)

okay, I'll switch to nov. 2.


----------



## jackio (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll go for Columbus Day, October 12th, my puppy's first birthday.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Sep 16, 2007)

November 13th, Our Wedding anniversary
Bernie


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 16, 2007)

My birthday, Nov. 22nd.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 16, 2007)

*Birthday*

Oct 1 st.  However, I do not think you are going to be 5000 as you posted.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 16, 2007)

I heard that second prize was 2 weeks in Branson. 

-David


----------



## grest (Sep 17, 2007)

Icarus said:


> I heard that second prize was 2 weeks in Branson.
> 
> -David



That beats the booby prize of moving in with his neighbors for a week!
Connie


----------



## Nicole D. (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take November 17!:whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Sep 17, 2007)

Police Academy 1 or Police Academy 2?   



susieq said:


> the day my Son graduates from the Police Academy.
> 
> Sue


----------



## JLB (Sep 17, 2007)

Have fun, get the place ready for us, and take Ron to Shells, just down the road, for one on us.  Ice tea, that is. 



rapmarks said:


> Nov 3, 2007.   we check in that day at the Sandpiper Resort on Siesta Key and Ron's birthday. (someone took my Oct 27 guess already).


----------



## JLB (Sep 17, 2007)

And in January!  



Icarus said:


> I heard that second prize was 2 weeks in Branson.
> 
> -David


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, I will take a guess with October 16th!!


----------



## libraria99 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anne, my birthday is also Nov. 22nd !  Happy Thanksgiving!

JLB, I will guess Oct. 4th; but no golf, tee hee.

I'm sure you can "fix" this contest to have a golf buddy


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll guess October 28th---we'll see.

Pat


----------



## mike130 (Sep 17, 2007)

December 3, 2007


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 18, 2007)

My guess is it will be the day you decide.


----------



## susieq (Sep 18, 2007)

Htoo0 said:


> My guess is it will be the day you decide.



Ahhhh...........Very interesting, and clever, grasshopper!


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

*My guess is October 15th.* It's my granddaughters' birthdays. Stephanie will be 21 and Haley will be 4 on that day.


----------



## MattC (Sep 19, 2007)

November 16, 2007 just a guess 

Matt C


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2007)

*November 5th*

November 5th - my birthday!

- Michael


----------



## JLB (Sep 20, 2007)

Let me do this, so that the golf offer does not expire.

If y'all decide a proper way to award it, I will offer the golf now, to someone who will be here before the end of the year, the sooner the better.

Two rounds of golf at Ledgestone Country Club, and you don't even have to have me tagging along.   

The weather has been beautiful and the course is in great shape.

I will come up with a surprise package for the other.


----------



## fnewman (Sep 20, 2007)

October 22.


----------



## jimbiggs (Sep 21, 2007)

October 6, 2007.


----------



## JLB (Sep 28, 2007)

Absent any illustrious suggestions, I will go with this:

First person who is going to be here yet this year and would like 2 rounds of golf at the nicest course in the area.



JLB said:


> Let me do this, so that the golf offer does not expire.
> 
> If y'all decide a proper way to award it, I will offer the golf now, to someone who will be here before the end of the year, the sooner the better.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

Is November 10th, 2007 taken?


----------



## JLB (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that when you will be here to play your two free rounds of golf?

There are still tee times available.   



Bwolf said:


> Is November 10th, 2007 taken?


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't Golf.   

I do a little Gulf, though.  :whoopie:


----------



## craftemp (Oct 2, 2007)

*5000th post*

November 1st  (But I won't be back in Branson until next August)

Judy


----------



## Carol C (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going with December 3. No reason except that I'll be back home from a long t/s trip and back online to see if I won.


----------



## Gramma5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I'll go with Nov.14th as it is my daughter's 34th B-day! Hope it hasn't been taken.


----------



## akbmusic (Oct 2, 2007)

*How about October 29?*

That is my almost-40th birthday!  
Since DH and I are planning an anniversary trip in the next year and so far our tope choices have been Death Valley in California and Hell (along with the rest of Grand Cayman), I figure I don't have much to lose!


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Contrary to what some believe, it turns out I am not going to Hell.  

Problems with Spirit Air.

We're going to Florida instead.  Come to think of it, that is kinda a passing through place for many on their way to Hell.

Some one you're talking about, of course.

:ignore: 



akbmusic said:


> That is my almost-40th birthday!
> Since DH and I are planning an anniversary trip in the next year and so far our tope choices have been Death Valley in California and Hell (along with the rest of Grand Cayman), I figure I don't have much to lose!


----------



## JLB (Oct 8, 2007)

Having had no suggestions as to how to award it, I awarded the two rounds of golf to my cousin and a friend of his.   

I have another to give if anyone will be here.


----------



## grest (Oct 8, 2007)

JLB said:


> Having had no suggestions as to how to award it, I awarded the two rounds of golf to my cousin and a friend of his.
> 
> I have another to give if anyone will be here.



Good plan...someone should use it!
Connie


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 9, 2007)

Nov. 18th, if it's not taken...........


----------



## JLB (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of you have overestimated how often I am here, but it _is_ creeping up on 5000.
- - - - - -

The other day a group on 18 all had the normal little wedge shot into the green.  One guy hit it twice as far as the shot was, into the lake behind the green.

When he got to the cart-park area, I said, "Objects are closer than they appear in the mirror."


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 15, 2007)

DH would LOVE the rounds of golf. 

I am not at all ready to get in the car for a long, long, long time after driving to Cleveland OH. We were stuck on the freeway for one and a half hours today because of an accident between Huntsville and B'ham.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2007)

Let me know the next time you make it this way and I'll see what I can do.  :whoopie: 



Jestjoan said:


> DH would LOVE the rounds of golf.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, that is a great offer. I think DH will be playing more golf since "our lake" (Lake Martin) is disappearing along the shoreline. We saw a clip about it on the weather channel and my DB saw it on the national news!

I saw on tonight's national news that Atlanta has a tip line so people can report others who think the water restrictions aren't for them. 

DH is certain it will rain Thursday morning when he is supposed to play golf. I certainly hope so...........

Who'd have thunk we would be in such a drought?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 22, 2007)

JBL,

Only 4924 as of Oct 21, you still have a ways to go yet.


----------



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

Perhaps I should award a pair of my excellent speakers!   

I already have pointed out that I am not here as often as folks seem to think.  Perhpas a little of me goes a long ways.   



Bill4728 said:


> JBL,
> 
> Only 4924 as of Oct 21, you still have a ways to go yet.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2007)

Nov 11 2007 Veterans Day between 2:45pm and 3:30 pm


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 23, 2007)

Nov 24 - a special day for us - probably is too late, though.

It is fun seeing people's  reasons for dates - great contest idea Jim.

We don;t play golf but woud like to meet you sometime in the future!!


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 23, 2007)

My guess is never.. 

because I'm going to start an Orange Lake thread.. and you'll get banned from Tug before you hit 5000


----------



## susieq (Oct 23, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> My guess is never..
> 
> because I'm going to start an Orange Lake thread.. and you'll get banned from Tug before you hit 5000




Oh you twisted evil person you....


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 23, 2007)

So just what is an orange lake anyways?  (We have red/orange lakes here in Oklahoma but is it the same thing?)


----------



## beanie (Oct 25, 2007)

beanie said:


> October 25th



 
guess I'm not going to win  unless jlb get real talkative between now and midnight . QUICK someone bring up westgate


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 26, 2007)

beanie said:


> guess I'm not going to win  unless jlb get real talkative between now and midnight . QUICK someone bring up westgate


 
 Gee. I thought that was "wastegate"!  :ignore:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I guess again?  Maybe 11/30??


----------



## JLB (Oct 28, 2007)

Why not wait to guess til I get to like 4999!   

Hey folks, I still have two rounds of golf at Ledgestone for someone, to be used this year.

I played yesterday, with a father and his two sons, with a third, younger, son riding along, and we had a great time.



Timeshare Von said:


> Can I guess again?  Maybe 11/30??


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 28, 2007)

I got it right with my first guess- but I don't golf so I'll withdraw! Thanks just the same.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 28, 2007)

Perhaps this is old news...but why do you have:

Posts: 7503, Add another 2500 posts!!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 28, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Perhaps this is old news...but why do you have:
> 
> Posts: 7503, Add another 2500 posts!!!



These were posts on the old Tug boards which do not carry over to the last 2 TUG BBSs


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm gonna try Nov 4th---since no one has guessed that (I don't think).

Pat


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 1, 2007)

Since I have two days to revise, I'll guess Nov 3. I defer to anyone who has previously posted Nov 3. I've been advised to stick with miniature golf by those who play well, so I waive the golf prize in any event...

Let me be the first to offer my congratulations on achieving this milestone.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, Nov 3rd was taken; as was the 2nd.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 1, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> November 3rd.





grest said:


> November 1...looking forward to meeting you!
> Connie





rapmarks said:


> okay, I'll switch to nov. 2.



Rapmark

 you're looking good if Jimbo doesn't talk too much tonight.  But then Connie (Grest) has it won.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK Jim, which day will you decide? It's up to you!


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2007)

Today.   

And the winner is Rapmarks.  :whoopie:   



Htoo0 said:


> OK Jim, which day will you decide? It's up to you!


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 2, 2007)

See post #36.. but I withdrew so congrats to Rapmarks!


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, OK, OK, so all you losers don't get your panties in a bunch, I have two more free rounds of golf available, to be used before the end of the year.  

First to speak up gets them.  So you pick the day.  

BTW, I just reviewed this thread for the first time in a long time, and some of you a really sick, in a funny sorta way.  Or, really funny in a sick sorta way.  I had not seen these posts, but it was, in fact, OLCC and Wastegate that pushed my post count up.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 2, 2007)

JLB, you are a very consistent poster.  I chose Nov 3 after reviewing a 2month listing of your posts and calculating avg. posts/day.  Pretty darn close.  It was so long ago, I don't remember what that number was, but it shows your consistent contributions!


----------



## grest (Nov 3, 2007)

JLB said:


> OK, OK, OK, so all you losers don't get your panties in a bunch, I have two more free rounds of golf available, to be used before the end of the year.
> 
> First to speak up gets them.  So you pick the day.
> 
> BTW, I just reviewed this thread for the first time in a long time, and some of you a really sick, in a funny sorta way.  Or, really funny in a sick sorta way.  I had not seen these posts, but it was, in fact, OLCC and Wastegate that pushed my post count up.




Shoot!  When I looked on the 1st there were about 10 or 12 posts numbered 4992, so I thought I won  So close, yet so far...
Congratulations, rapmarks!   And thanks for that little bit of excitement, Jim.
Connie


----------



## craftemp (Nov 3, 2007)

Gee.. I was off by a day - I voted November 1st.  I was so looking forward to that 19th hole!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2007)

You do know that each time you post, the post count on all your posts changes, don't you?   



grest said:


> Shoot!  When I looked on the 1st there were about 10 or 12 posts numbered 4992, so I thought I won
> Connie


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 3, 2007)

whoopee!  i won something.  funny I had to pick the 2nd because the 3rd was taken.  We head out to lunch at shrimp Shack for Ron's birthday after we pack the car.  Then on to Sandpiper Resort on Siesta Key for a week.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Nov 3, 2007)

For what it's worth, mine was sposed to be the 2nd, I must have accidetally hit the 1 in front of the 2.


----------



## grest (Nov 3, 2007)

JLB said:


> You do know that each time you post, the post count on all your posts changes, don't you?



Big Duh!!!  I had a senior moment, wishful thinking, feeling truly stupid and embarrassed!!  
Anyway, I still figure to meet you in real life when we get to Branson, probably June 2009.
Connie


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2007)

Likewise, I hope to be in real life when you visit.   



grest said:


> Anyway, I still figure to meet you in real life when we get to Branson, probably June 2009.
> Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 4, 2007)

JLB said:


> Likewise, I hope to be in real life when you visit.



That would be good...
Connie


----------

